# R32 GTR, 1 bar, 25hp NOS, 6x 1/4 mile sprint - survive?



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all, I have a charity sprint event coming up locally. It's basically a quarter mile with a mild corner at the end. I'm running an R32 GTR with the standard turbos. The mileage on them is about 60k. Will they survive running at 1 bar boost purely for the duration of the event? I have 6 runs of 1/4 miles. I'm also considering a mild 25hp shot of nitrous but I'm unsure if this will bump the boost up and end up damaging the turbos. Any experience with this/advice? Cheers all


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

plenty of people running 1 bar on std tubbys


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

I run 1 bar on standard turbo's, all is fine, you just have to make sure the fuelling it adjusted appropriately.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd be more concerned about the clutch - assume you've got an uprated one? ...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

alpeag said:


> I run 1 bar on standard turbo's, all is fine, you just have to make sure the fuelling it adjusted appropriately.


no point in turning up the boost unless you have some means of adding fuel to go with the aditional air supplied to the engine.... it might be possible to tweak the fuel regulator and fit a cheap piggy back ecu to correct fueling. But just turning up the boost will mean it will run lean and won't do it anygood at all.


----------



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

I was under the impression the boost restrictor could be removed for a relatively easy boost increase without any further work? If it needs extra fuelling though then thats fine. Although no rolling roads in Guernsey so could be a wideband and laptop job  The R32 ecu is reprogrammable anyhow right? 

Clutch is standard at the mo. Is the standard clutch pretty much on its limit at the standard factory torque output?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Without the 'boost restrictor' your boost can spike way past 1bar.

Standard clutch - well I had an OS-Giken twin fail doing 5 qtr's whilst only running 0.8 bar (the clutch was working fine prior to it failing)


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

im pretty sure if the airflow meters are working properly. they notice the increased airflow for the 1 bar of boost and the standard ecu increases the fuelling


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

OEM ecu follows upto 1 bar and removing the restictor never had me boosting over 1 bar and all the GTR's I have had and in one case I reached 1.2 bar for a few moments on a topspeed run 

So no worries in just removing the restrictor :thumbsup:

Although your clutch will probably be shot after 5 full bore launches...Make sure you get home afterwards


----------



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeez is the clutch really that dodgy on them? :S I'm taking it to a track day in April so it'll be nice gentle starts while I'm there haha.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

You can put the hammer down as long as you don't slip the clutch


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

where are you doing this charity sprint??


----------



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

Vazon coast road, same as last year! 

Are you entering??


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

CabbageMS said:


> R32 GTR with the standard turbos. I'm also considering a mild 25hp shot of nitrous but I'm unsure if this will bump the boost up and end up damaging the turbos. Any experience with this/advice? Cheers all


I would run a 100 shot of nitrous you wont notice a 25hp shot. I used a wet system the only fueling changes being a Tomei fuel pump.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I agree, at least 75 or its a waste of time, get on the dyno to keep an eye on DET, leave the boost alone and tune the A/R with the enrichment fuel.

Rob


----------



## CabbageMS (Feb 8, 2011)

75 it is then! No dynos over here so short of driving round with detcans on my head lol...


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah I am, there is a 34 & 35 doing it, not sure you can run nos on the sprint though! If you do I wouldn't tell anyone you are


----------

